# Liars can never be friends



## Dike

How to say "Liars can never be friends." in Romanian?
Hopefully can get some help here, especially from the native speakers!
Thanks very much!


----------



## jazyk

Literally: Mincinoșii niciodată nu pot să fie prieteni.

Other possibilities:   
Nu avea încredere în oameni care mint/în mincinoși.
 Nu te împrieteni cu oameni care mint/cu mincinoșii.


----------



## Dike

jazyk said:


> Literally: Mincinoșii niciodată nu pot să fie prieteni.
> 
> Other possibilities:
> Nu avea încredere în oameni care mint/în mincinoși.
> Nu te împrieteni cu oameni care mint/cu mincinoșii.


 
thank you very much jazyk~!


----------



## Trisia

I have a (potentially very silly) question: does that mean that you shouldn't make friends with liars, or that liars can't be friends with other liars?

Is this a proverb?


----------



## farscape

Judjing by your other thread (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2091397&highlight=) on the same topic, I assume you're looking for something like this:

_Liars can't be my friends_ - *Mincinoşii nu pot fi prietenii mei* (this one sounds better in Romanian: *mincinoşi nu sunt prietenii mei*)
_I can't befriend liars_ - *Nu pot fi prieten cu mincinoşii

*Best,


----------



## Dike

farscape said:


> Judjing by your other thread (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2091397&highlight=) on the same topic, I assume you're looking for something like this:
> 
> _Liars can't be my friends_ - *Mincinoşii nu pot fi prietenii mei* (this one sounds better in Romanian: *mincinoşi nu sunt prietenii mei*)
> _I can't befriend liars_ - *Nu pot fi prieten cu mincinoşii*
> 
> Best,


 
Cheers, dude!


----------



## Dike

Trisia said:


> I have a (potentially very silly) question: does that mean that you shouldn't make friends with liars, or that liars can't be friends with other liars?
> 
> Is this a proverb?


 
Thanks for your attention, and just as farscrape said, what I mean is this, have a look at http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2091397
and of course it's none of any proverb... maybe expression like "A liar can never be one's friend" can be better for people to understand what I mean, or?


----------

